# Advice on ATV plow for driveways



## Rinconplow (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm looking at getting a plow for an '03 Honda Rincon. I will be using it for my driveway and 10-15 others in my neighborhood. Also, if I am paid for plowing will i need special insurance. Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

First on the atv, I used one a couple of yrs ago. For long drives they work great, but short drives and turning around a lot, they are not to good. If you already have the rincon, then I would say go for it. If you don't have the rincon, I think a good snowblower would work better because you can maneuver faster. As far as insurance, anytime you work on someones property without insurance, you are taking a chance. For what you are wanting to do the ins would be pretty cheap, but only you can decide on that. Good luck.


----------



## lownrangr (Nov 21, 2003)

it sucks to ues an atv on my driveway because it requires a lot of turning and backing. The sidewalk on the the other hand is a different story, it is awesome!!


----------



## damguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello fellow Rincon owner! I too have an 03 and I've been plowing with it since new. I bought it with a Warn Winch and a 60" Mooseplow. It works ok as long as i don't let trucks come in my driveway and pack down the snow before i plow. Then without downpressure I cannot scrape the packed snow. A 60" is needed to keep the wheels behind the plow white it's angled. Also the stock tires are ok but you'll need some weight in back and keep it in 4x4. Try to plow with the storm or about every 3-4", not all at once. There's a new plow out at www.blackline.com with a hydraulic actuator. If I didn't already have the Mooseplow I'd be very interested. This unit has the promise of a true power angle feature coming soon. Lack of this and having to manual angle makes a quad a pain having to get off to angle manually. Oh I made a plywood box for my rear rack that I u-bolt when needed. It'll either carry my chainsaw for woodcutting or a couple of sandbags filled with pea stone. I no longer need it though cause i got aggressive mud tires that made the Rincon a real plow machine! Have fun dude.

Damguy


----------



## caz41 (Nov 29, 2004)

I also have an 03 Rincon with a 60" Cycle Country plow on it. Like stated already it is good for straight shots, but tough for having to do technical stuff with. 

Damguy- There is another company that makes a power angle setup for atv plows, but it is not price effective. I think it is like $500 for just the power agle stuff, not counting the plow, winch, or mounting hardware. With everything you would be looking at $1500 or so for the plow set-up alone.


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Power Angle*



caz41 said:


> I also have an 03 Rincon with a 60" Cycle Country plow on it. Like stated already it is good for straight shots, but tough for having to do technical stuff with.
> 
> Damguy- There is another company that makes a power angle setup for atv plows, but it is not price effective. I think it is like $500 for just the power agle stuff, not counting the plow, winch, or mounting hardware. With everything you would be looking at $1500 or so for the plow set-up alone.


Cycle Country has a power angle kit for their plows. It is something like $150 on ebay. I love me cycle country!


----------

